# Indochinese Styles List



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 21, 2002)

Check out this list of Indochinese martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible.   :asian: 


Burma (Myanmar)
Burmese Boxing
Burmese Wrestling
Bando/Thaing
Banshay
Indonesia
Pentjak Silat
Suci Hati
Cikalong
Bersilat 
Kun Tao
Karambit
Thailand
Krabi Krabong
Muay Thai
Thai Boxing
Vietnam
Cuong Nhu
Viet Vo Dao/Vovinam
Qwan Ki Do
Laos
Jeet Ki Do
Muay Lailao
Sha-Fut-Fan
Vo Lag Hong Dao
We Dao Kan
Cambodia
Badai Sarai
Brodal Borann Khmer
Kun Dambang


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

THAILAND

- Awud Thai
- Daab Ganjanaburi (Dab Suwannapum)
- Dab Oon Nuam
- Fandab
- Karbi Krabong
- Lerd Drit
- Ling lom
- Muay Thai 
        - Muay Boran
        - Muay Chaiya
        - Muay Chao (kard) Cheruk
        - Muay Lanna
        - Muen Muay Man Mudh
        - Muay Watt (Temple Fist Fight)
        - Muen Cha Ngad Cherng Chok
        - Nemai Muay Thai (not really sure about this one it might be a repetition of one of the above sub-style, the site is in italian give me some more time to translate
- thai silat


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

BURMA/MYANMAR:

- Arakan
- Bando/thaing (still unsure if they are two separate systems)
- Banshay
- Dha Do
- Ghaza Khuit Kyaung (still trying ot get info on this one)
- Lai-ka
- Letwhei
- Naban


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

VIETNAMESE AND INDO-CHINESE VIET VO DAO STYLES:

- Co Vo Dao ( I believe this is all about weapons, I don't know if it is a style itself)
- Cuong Nhu
- Di Dohn Ang Truong
- Doc Nahn
- Du Nhuoc Thang Cuong
- Duong Lang Nam Phai
- Hac Ho (Black Tiger Style)
- Han Bai
- He Phai
- Hiep-Tinh-Mon Vietnam
- Hong Gia La Phu Son
- Kim Long
- Kim Ke
- Khi-Cong Nhu-Thuat
- Lam Son Vo Dao
- Long Ho Hoi
- Long Quing Phai (Longxingpai)
- Mei Hoa Quyen(meihuauan)
- Minh Long
- Nam Hai Vo Dao
- Nam Hong Son
- Nam Phai Duong Lang (Nanpai Tanglangquan)
- Nga Mi Ho Hac Trao
- Nga Mi Phai (shaolin)
- Nga Mi Son Phat Gia Quyen
- Nga My Phai (Emeipai/Emeiquan)
- Nguyen Trung Hoa
- Niat Nam
- Nom Tong
- Quan Ki Do
- Sa Long Cuong
- Shen Chueng
- Tay Son
- Tay Son Nahan
- Than Long (green dragon style)
- Than Vo Dao
- Thai Cuc Duong Lang
- Thien Duong:
- Thieu Lam Chu Gia
- Tien Long Quyen
- Tien Phap
- Tran Minh Long
- Trung Son Vo Dao
- Truong Vo Thuat
- Vat Lieu Doi
- Vien Chien
- Viet Anh Mon
- Viet Tai Chi
- Vin Phu
- Vinh Xuan Quyen (Wing Chun)
- Vo An Vinh
- Vo Ba Tra
- Vo Bac Ninh
- Vo Binh Dinh
- Vo Cuu Long
- Vo Da
- Vo Dan Toc
- Vo Dao Trung Hoa
- Vo Dao Vietnam
- Vo Duong Cay Lau
- Vo Go Cong
- Vo Hoang Nam
- Vo Lam
- Vo Lam Son
- Vo Nha Chua
- Vo Nhat Nam
- Vo Quang Binh
- Vo Quang Nam
- Vo Song Be
- Vo Ta
- Vo Tan Kanh
- Vo Tay Son:
- Vo Thanh Long
- Vo That Son
- Vo Thuat Y Quyen
- Vo Tong Hop
- Vo Trung Hoa
- Vo Viet Nam
- Vo Vi Nam
- Vu Dao
- Vu Lam Cong Phu
- Yin Yang Tao

OTHER KOREAN MARTIAL ART STYLES:

- Binh Din Vho (stick fighting)
- Nhu Dao (judo)
- Viet Long Guom (Vietnamese Fencing)
- Vo Tu Do (Vietnamese Kickboxing)
- Vo Vat (wrestling)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KickingDago _
> 
> *BURMA/MYANMAR:
> 
> ...



These are some great lists--thanks! There's a bit about Thaing here.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

SILAT (BRUNEI STYLES)

- Gerak 41 (Brunei Darussalam)
- Kependekaran Setapak Nata


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

SINGAPORESE SILAT:

- Alhaq
- Banjasan
- Cekak Serantau
- Cindai Puith
- Gakak Sakti
- Gayong Perwanit
- Gerak Bayangan
- Harimau
- Kuningan
- Kuntau Asli
- Macan
- Macan Pasrah
- Pancasakti
- Pendekar Temasek Murni 
- Perguran Seksi Seni Silat Sekilas
- Pokolan Bawean
- Selayang Pandang
- Seligi Tunggal Angkatan
- Seligi Tunggal Kemuning
- Sendeng Belalalng
- Sendeng Jaya Putra 
- Sendeng Pukulan
- Sendeng Pukulan
- Sendeng Sekilas
- Sendeng Seturut 
- Seni Gayong PASAK Singapura (SSGPS)
- Seni Grasio
- Seni Pukolan

CHINO-SINGAPORESE KUNG FU STYLE:

- Xian Jia Po Tao Quan


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

INDONESIAN PENTJAK SILAT:

- Al-Azahr
- Atjeh
- Bagalong Dua Blas Silat
- Bangau Puith
- Banyuwangi Silat
- Baru Silat
- Baringin Sakti
- Batumerah
- Bima
- Bondowoso
- Bondung
- Budoja Indonesia Matrman
- Bugis
- Bukti Negara
- Champaka Puith
- Ci Punit Pantjar
- Ci Waruga
- Cidepok
- Cikalong
- Cimande
- Cipecut
- Citembak
- Delima
- Eka Sentosa Seiti (Essti)
- Gajah Puith Jati Wisea
- Gerak Pilihan (SiGePi)
- Harimau
- Haruku
- Jati Wisesa
- Joduk
- Kalasang
- Karena Matjang
- Kebudajaan Ilmu Silat Indonesia
- Kendari
- Kiwari Soreang
- Korojok
- Kumango
- Lanaka Empat
- Langa Tiga Silat
- Linkaran
- Lintau
- Madi
- Maduran Pamur
- Makassar Silat
- Mande Munda
- Mantja Tonadjo
- Manyang (Perguruan Pentjak Silat Manyang)
- Merpati Putih
- Mustika Kwitang
- Nampon (Silat Nampon-Trirasa, Ibing Pentjak Silat)
- Padjadjram
- Palero
- Pamancan
- Pamur
- Panca Bela
- Pandang Silat
- Panjan
- Paraiman
- Patai
- Pauh
- Pera Taki Sendo
- Perisai Diri
- Persartian Hati
- Persatuan Gerak Bandan Bangau Puith
- Petjut
- Petjut Kilat Silat
- Prisai Sakti
- Puti Mandi
- Putra Silat
- Randai 
- Rikesan Silat
- Samull Petjut Silat
- Satria Muda
- Setia Hati :
                   - Setia Hati Organasi
                   - Setia Hati Terate
- Si Matjan
- Sigar
- Silat Organasi
- Silat Pulut
- Suchi Hati
- Sukerangang
- Symbandar
- Tanjakan
- Tapak Sutji
- Tapu Silat
- Thibbeddujut
- Timbangan
- Tjaji (or Tatji Mantjatji)
- Tjalong
- Tjampu
- Tjemantik
- Tjibuniut Pantjar
- Tjigrik
- Tjikabon
- Tjikalele
- Tjikalong
-Tjikampek
- Tjikaret 
- Tjiluaringin
- Tjimalaja
- Tjimande
- Tjimantjan
- Tjiminjie
- Tjimonjet
- Tjingrik
- Tjipetir
- Tjiptomuljo
- Tjuler
- Tjiwaringin


INDONESIAN-CHINESE KUNTAO STYLES:

- Fukien (Hokkien)
- Hsing le
- Jawa Kuntao
- Kau Koen (Kow Kun)
- Kenbudjaan Ilmu Silat Indonesia
- Khe (Canton)
- Kong Fu
- Kun Lun Pai
- Macan
- Melaka
- Pa Kua
- Paatje Kuntao
- Peh Ho (Pai Ho)
- Pemain Kuntao
- Permainan Kontan
- Po Qua Zen
- Probikawa
- Que Moi
- Shantung
- Shao Lin
- Tang Kiok
- Thay Kek
- Thay Lohan Tjie
- Thit Kun 
- Wu Dang


ENDEMIC FORMS OF INDONESIAN MARTIAL ARTS


- Beladiri
- Ende
- Fitimaen
- Gulat
          - Banjang (west Javan Gulat)
- Kalimasada
- Manza
- Okol
- Pajura (Sumba Boxing)
- Sisemba
- Sulat
- Tindju
- Tjambuk
- Tjatji
- Undung


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KickingDago _
> 
> *VIETNAMESE AND INDO-CHINESE VIET VO DAO STYLES:
> 
> ...


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

SILAT/BERSILAT:

- Abjad
- Alam Cahaya
- Al-Maunah
- Awang Sulong Merah Muda
- Bangau Putih
- Bantan
- Banteng Betawi
- Bayan Silat
- Bengkong Putih
- Berembang
- Betung Cemati Siguntang
- Buah Dalam Tari
- Buah Jatuh 
- Buah Johor
- Buah Pukul Mersing
- Buah Pukulan Yunan
- Bunga Kedah
- Bunga Malaysia
- Bunga Wali
- Cakarla
- Cakra Alam
- Cekak
- Cekak Harimau
- Cekak Helang
- Cekak Lincah Sutan Maakat
- Cekak Musang
- Cekak Pendekar Ahmad
- Cekak Rimau
- Cengkam Harimau Ghaib
- Cepat/Pantas Tangan
- Chekak
- Cikalong
- Cimande
- Cimande Mega Malam
- Cimande Pecah Tujuh
- Cindai Alam
- Cindai Kuning
- Ciputih (Cindai Putih)
- Cula Sakti
- Cula Simanjakini
- Dangwangi
- Daun
- Diam
- Gabungan 5
- Gabungan Panji
- Garuda
- Garuda Kedah
- Garuda Sakti
- Gayong
- Gayong 7
- Gayong Fatani (Seni Gayung Fatani)
- Gayong Gerak Serentak
- Gayong Ghaib Ghadiwat Panca Purba Gerakan Sembilan
- Gayong Ghaib Nusantara
- Gayong Harimau Hitam
- Gayong Helang Merah
- Gayong Jati
- Gayong Karomah
- Gayong Kedah
- Gayong Laksamana
- Gayong Lian
- Gayong Lima
- Gayong Maarifat
- Gayong Pancaindera 9
- Gayong Pancasila
- Gayong Panglima Ahmad
- Gayong Pusaka
- Gayong Seni Bunga
- Gayong Siam
- Gayong Singa Berantai Malaysia
- Gayon Sri Fatani
- Gayong Sri Gemuruh
- Gayong Tunggal
- Gayong Zahir Sembilan
- Gegaran Petani
- Gerak Ibu Gayong
- Gerak Lincah
- Gerak Ilham
- Gerak Ilham Kuntau Kaeda
- Gerak Jati
- Gerak Jurus Makrifat
- Gerak Kerohanian Gayong Dalam
- Gerak Kilat:
- Gerak Kuntau
- Gerak Langkah 7
- Gerak Panca
- Gerak Panji Alam Setapak 71
- Gerak Pendekar
- Gerak Persilatan Sejagat
- Gerak Sejati Pancar Murni Malaysia
- Gerak Seni Silat Kuntau Melayu Kedah
- Gerak Silat Tapak Suci Kelantan
- Gerak Sunan
- Gerak Tabgkas Suci
- Gerak Tempur
- Gerak Teras Pasak Bumi Melayu
- Gerakan Suci
- Hak
- Hang Tuah
- Haqq Melayu
- Harimau Berantai
- Harimau Hitam
- Harimau Sri Rama
- Helang Harimau
- Helang Langkawi
- Helang Merah
- Helang Putih Perkasa
- Helang Terabang
- Hulubalang Melaka
- Ikatan Kalam Utama
- Ikatan Lakasamana
- Jabat 7
- Jalak Lenteng
- Jatuh
- Jatuh Ketereh
- Jatuh Mata
- Jawa
- Jawi
- Jebat Harimau Jatian Lima
- Kala Putih (Sarawak)
- Kalimah
- Kalimah Gempur Jagat
- Kampung Rawa
- Kegayungan Acheh Helang Putih
- Kelantan
- Kemuning
- Kenjawen (Sabah)
- Kera Putih
- Kerayong Sendeng
- Keris Lok Sembilan
- Khatam Maut
- Klimunan
- Kota Sendeng
- Kunci Melayu (sikumi)
- Kuningan
- Kuntao Tanjak Hitam
- Kuntau 7
- Kuntau Banjar
- Kuntau Betawi
- Kuntau Iban
- Kuntau Jawa
- Kuntau Melayu
- Kuntau Tekpi
- Laksamana Kedah
- Langkah 3
- Langkah 7
- Langkah Hang Jebat
- Lian
- Lian Padukan
- Lincah
                            - Lincah Harimau
                            - Lincah Sutan Maakad
                            - Lincah Terlak
- Lintan
- Lintar Minangkabau
- Lintau
- Medan
- Mega Chemande
- Megat Laksamana
- Melayu Asli Kedah
- Melayu Jati
- Melayu Pahang
- Merpati Putih
- Naga Buana Cekak Berapi
- Nasrul Haq
- Pagar Ruyung
- Pahang Tua (Pencak Desa)
- Pahlawan
- Paksi Rimau Berantai
- Panca Delima
- Pancaindera
- Pancasila Gayong Harimau Silat
- Pancasila Seni Silat Gayong Pongok
- Pancang 12
- Panglima Terbilang
- Panji Putera Ledang
- Patangi Karit
- Pauh Minangkabau
- Pedang
- Pelaga Pulau Pinang
- Pencak Riak Harimau
- Pencak Sangkar Rewana
- Pencak Silat Porsigal
- Pencak Silat Pukulan Paris Dendam (Sarawak)
- Pencak Silat Sendeng Merepat
- Pendeka Ulong
- Pendekar Muda
- Pendekar Warisan Mahaguru Melayu Sejati
- Peninjau Sutan Maakat
- Peninjuan
--Penjurit Melayu Kepetangan
- Penyatuan Gerak Seni Gayong Senthuhan Badar
--Perguruan Aceh (Ular)
- Perisai Sakti
- Perkalongan Cimindai Putih
- Persilatan Gerakan Suci Mangkubumi
- Persilatan Rancak
- Pesaka Bahaman
- Pesaka Desa
- Pukul Pelaga
- Pukulan Melaka
- Pulut
- Pungguk Laut
- Purba
- Pusaka Gayung Panglima
- Pusaka Hang Tuah
- Pusaka Kalimah Amin
- Rajawali
- Rajawali Putih
- Rajawali Tunggal
- Randai Minang
- Rencong Rentak Sembilan
- Sabil Seri Indera Sakti
- Sakabumi
- Sapik Kalo
- Sekebun
- Sekubi
- Selangkah Gerak
- Selendang Merah
- Semandai Dam-Dam Sabah
- Semangat Panglima Hitam
- Sempedi
- Semulajadi
- Sendeng
- Sendeng 7
- Sendeng Asli
- Sendeng Betawi
- Sendeng Minangkabau
- Seni Pati Serendeng Puntong
- Seperguruan Pencak Silat Mandung Sepanji
- Seri Pelandok
- Serimau Hitam
- Setia Hati
- Setiabakti
- Si Faqir
- Si Pincong Minangkabau
- Siamang Laut
- Sikorek Monyet
- Siku 12
- Silat Gayong Fatani
- Silat Gayong Ghaib
- Silat Gayong Laksamana
- Silat Gayong Pancaindera
-Seligi Pitra
- Sembah Pahang
- Sendeng Pesaka
- Sendi Cemara Bugis
- Seperguruan Silat Sepanji
- Seplet Tapak Tiga
- Silat Gayong Zahir
- Silat Lincah:
- Silat Puah
- Sinar Ilham
- Singa Kandangan
- Spelet Gayung
- Spelet Gunung Jati
- Spelet Tomoi
- Sri Gayung Panglima Ulung
- Sri Menanti
- Sukmorogo
- Sumbang
- Sunda Asli
- Sunda Cimande
- Sunda Rajawali
- Tadah Kuntau
- Tanah Baru
- Tangkas Tamin Sabil
- Tapak Suci Warisan Wali 9
- Tari Jawi/Pulut Kelantan
- Tari Kalimah Terengganu
- Tari Kelantan
- Tari Laksamana
- Tari Tumbuk
- Tarian Muat
- Telapak Natar
- Tembung Rimau
- Tempur Sendeng Banjar
- Tentera Fisabilillah Lang Hitam Perlis
- Teralak Asli
- Terela
- Terlak 4 Kelantan
- Terlak Nata
- Tinkah Maut
- Titi Pinang
- Tok Perpat
- Tokku
- Tongkat
- Wali Suci
-Warausah
- Warisan Belebat To' Perpat
- Warisan Gerak Ilham
- Warisan Melayu Minangkabau
- Warisan Perlis
- Wira Melayu

OTHER MALAYAN MARTIAL ARTS:

Malay wing chun

this pretty much concludes my indochinese martial arts list, I was going to include the filippines but i noticed someone already did in the filipino martial art section.  Some of these styles may actually be the same thing, i understand that depending upon the location in malaysia there are different dialects.  Corrections, infos, mystical revelations of any kind, replay or drop me off an e-mail

: )


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2002)

What a list! What were your resources?


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *What a list! What were your resources? *



well it all took me about 9 years. Some come from magazines and books I read while I lived in europe, some from books and articles here in the usa, and lotsa website.  In time i managed to have gather infos on pretty much any fighting art on the planet, from albania to zimbawe, lotsa work involved but i love doing it, who knows one day maybe i'll get the opportunity to publish a book on the subject


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

KickingDago, tell me the name of the Italian Site, and i'll see if I can't translate it. :asian:


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

By the way, Should I include substyles? :asian:


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *KickingDago, tell me the name of the Italian Site, and i'll see if I can't translate it. :asian: *





parli italiano?


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 23, 2002)

una punta piccola  :asian:


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 2, 2002)

WOW!!! You guys' lists are unbelievable!  I had no clue there were so many systems in those areas!


----------



## wadokai_indo (Aug 25, 2004)

seekeroftruth said:
			
		

> WOW!!! You guys' lists are unbelievable! I had no clue there were so many systems in those areas!


Hahaha... Indonesia has so many martial arts! That is true! in my City District (Central Jakarta, Jakarta Pusat) we have SEVERAL original Silat Schools, all originated from the same area! My teacher is in Silat Paseban Mutakhir, and only a kilometer away from his house, we have other schools; Mustika Kwitang, Tujuh Bintang, Satria Muda Indonesia and some others. And let's not forget the imported art such as karate and Jujutsu (I am the teacher/Dojo-cho  ) and Taekwon-do (this art experienced rapid growth in the 90s, now this is the #1 art in Indonesia in terms of followers!).

This is an underdeveloped country where mass fighting, duels to the death and criminal actions are everyday occurences. There are more Indonesians killed by criminals in one DAY than all the people killed by terrorist in Israel in one WEEK.  So, it's very natural for my fellow Indonesians to seek instructions in Beladiri (self defense).

Here, a link to my Silat site www.geocities.com/tukangbanting/silat.html


Have fun!

Ben


----------



## OULobo (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk.com wadokai_indo. If you have any questions, ask a moderator, like me.


----------



## wadokai_indo (Aug 26, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Welcome to MartialTalk.com wadokai_indo. If you have any questions, ask a moderator, like me.


Thank you for the warm welcome, kind sir


----------



## pesilat (Aug 27, 2004)

Here's the list that I'm familiar with - some (many) will be repeats:
Some of these, like Bukti Negara, were created by people here in America and may or may not be found in Indonesia - I don't know. Most of these are Javanese though not all. And I've used mostly the "standard" (i.e.: post Dutch colonial) spellings just for the sake of consistency. Bear in mind that, for instance, "Cimande" is the same as "Tjimande".



Harimau
Cimacan
Pamacan
Cimande
Cikalong
Cimonyet
Pamonyet
Tajakan
Ulin Badui
Nampon
Serak (and it's derivatives or "child arts")

Bukti Negara
Tongkat​Cipecut
Bakti Negara (a Balinese system - different from "Bukti Negara" above)
Kari
Madi
Syahbandar
Ratu Adil
Gerakan Suci
Hantu Jalan
Cikompak (may have screwed the spelling on that one)
Sumpat
Satria Muda
Mande Muda (which draws from many of the systems mentioned here)
Rikesan
Sabitan
Ciular
Pamur
Perisai Diri
Setia Hati
Mustika Kwitang

Those are the ones that come quickest to my mind.

Mike


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 1, 2004)

Could we get a short description of the Martial arts listed? (That oughta give ya somethin' ta do).


----------



## pesilat (Sep 1, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Could we get a short description of the Martial arts listed? (That oughta give ya somethin' ta do).



Whew. That's a hefty order. Often, if you go to google.com and enter the name of the system and silat - so, for instance, enter harimau silat - you can find sites with useful information. However, I'll give it a whirl for the ones that I'm familiar with.

Harimau - a groundfighting system (predominately) from Sumatra - means "tiger" but tries to use the mindset/spirit of the tiger more than actual physical mimicry.

Cimacan - another tiger system from Java, haven't seen any of it but I've heard that it's similar to Harimau.

Pamacan - literally "father tiger" - I was exposed to it via Mande Muda and they sometimes referred to it as "Harimau hands" and, at least in Mande Muda, it was most commonly used as a standing compliment to Harimau's groundfighting.

Cimande - named after the village where its founder, Pak Kair, lived when he started teaching - a striking based system that conditions the forearms and shins to use as striking tools.

Cikalong - a bat system - very evasive, a lot of striking and enfolding (i.e.: a bat's wings flapping and wrapping)

Cimonyet - a monkey system - never seen any of it but I'd guess it's similar to Pamonyet.

Pamonyet - literally "father monkey" - only saw a little of this from Pak Herman Suwanda - very aggressive and somewhat acrobatic - more physical mimicry of the monkey than Harimau uses of the tiger but still mostly about finding the mindset/spirit of the monkey.

Tajakan - according to my Indonesian dictionary, a "tajak" is a "hoe used to remove weeds, esp. in paddy field" - I'm not sure how that relates to what I've seen of the martial arts system and I may be slaughtering/misremembering the name of the system - what I've seen of it (which isn't much) disrupts the opponent's balance with the hands, then uses the legs to achieve the takedown - hard to describe but here's a specific technique that might help - guy punches with right arm, parry and move inside, catch his right wrist in my left hand and use my right hand on his upper arm to disrupt his balance and bring his head down and toward me, then I bring my right knee up into his chin, then put my knee on top of right bicep and fall through (still holding his right wrist in my left hand) - it sounds kind of overly complicated when written out but can be done very smoothly and makes for a hard landing with a lot of pain and potential for serious injury during the fall.

Ulin Badui - not seen any of it but have heard that it involves a lot of esoteric training to develop high levels of sensitivity and awareness.

Nampon - an internal art - very reminiscent of Chinese Chi Gung - don't know if there's a direct connection between the two or not but they have a lot in common.

Serak (and it's derivatives or "child arts") - named after the founder, Pak Serak (Serak was actually a nickname) - he had a club foot and half an arm so had to get very close to his opponents and stick to them to maximize the tools he had - it's a close-range striking art that uses the strikes to disrupt the opponent's balance and set them up for sweeps/takedowns - very direct and brutal most of the time.

Cipecut - a flexible weapon system - traditionally trained with the sarong but can be translated to anything flexible - there's a brief clip of me teaching some of this at http://impactacademy.com/vids and my instructor has an instructional vid available (not specifically Cipecut but flexible weapons material that is largely derived from Cipecut) at http://asianfightingarts.com/catalog

Bakti Negara - a Balinese system - never seen it and don't know much about it - I've just read a little about it over the years but don't remember any of the details I've read - I primarily remember the name because for a while I had it confused with "Bukti Negara" which is a completely different system (one of the "child arts" of Serak).

Kari - if memory serves, this was named after the village that developed it and, again, if memory serves, the legend of its creation is that one of the villagers went to train with a legendary Silat master - the lessons were expensive and were paid in barter (i.e.: some bags of rice, some chickens, some manual labor, etc.) and he trained with the master for a while - the master taught him one technique - the man returned to the village and taught it to the rest of the villagers then they began experimenting with it and finding a bunch of different ways to use that technique and to get to it - my exposure to it comes from Mande Muda and Mande Muda ties it into a lot of Cikalong and Harimau material.

Madi - named after the founder - he was a very small man (even by Indonesian standards) and used his body weight to accomplish a lot of things - for instance, he'd climb on the opponent's back, plant his feet on the opponent's kidneys, grab the opponent's head (eyes were a good handle), then push off with his feet to pull the opponent to the ground - or he'd get a wrist lock and leap into the air to put all of his body weight into the application of the lock.

Syahbandar - I think this was named after the founder who, as a merchant, traveled a lot and was exposed to a lot of systems and often had to fight off brigands and such - attacks the arms with the intent of binding them to draw the head in so the head/face can be attacked.

Ratu Adil - founded by Pak Rudy terLinden (who died a few years ago) - I've only seen a little of it on one of the vids that Pak Rudy put out when he was alive and I think they're still available - if I remember correctly, he trained in several systems including Serak, Cimande, and Cikalong (there may have been others) and developed Ratu Adil from those.

Gerakan Suci - easiest way to find out about this would be to check out http://gerakansuci.com/introduction01.htm

Hantu Jalan - the system of Silat my instructor, Guru Ken Pannell, has developed based on his background - it draws primarily from Serak and Mande Muda (specifically Harimau, Cimande, and Cipecut but also other stuff from Mande Muda) and has been influenced by a variety of other instructors that Guru Ken has trained with over the years.

Cikompak (may have screwed the spelling on that one) - I've only seen a little of this from Bapak Willem de Thouars ("Uncle Bill") - it uses a lot of body torque to disrupt the opponent's balance and set him up for really powerful strikes.

Sumpat - a stick system that uses an interesting curved stick - some of you have probably seen articles about it with Pak Victor de Thouars (I believe he's the only person in America teaching any Sumpat - he uses the older spelling of it, though, as "Soempat", I used the modern spelling to remain consistent with the rest of my list).

Satria Muda - means "young heroes" (I believe) - don't really know anything about this one - just remember reading something about it several years back.

Mande Muda (which draws from many of the systems mentioned here) - developed originally by Pak Uyuh Suwanda then passed on to his eldest son, Pak Herman Suwanda, and now headed by his daughter, Ibu Rita Suwanda - Pak Uyuh traveled and trained and integrated aspects from 18 systems of Silat in his life - now his children continue the tradition, they go out and train with others then come back and teach what they've learned and integrate it into the system - now it draws from, I believe, 26 systems of Silat - it's sometimes called the "JKD of the Silat world."

Rikesan - literally "to break" - it's a joint locking/breaking system - very similar to the Chinese Chin Na that I've seen - as with Nampon, I don't know if there's a direct link between the two, but what I've seen of Chin Na reminded me a lot of Rikesan.

Sabitan - a knife system developed by Pak Uyuh Suwanda - built around the use of a specific knife he designed and based on Cimande.

Ciular - a snake system - haven't seen any of this, just seen references to it here and there over the years.

Pamur - a Maduran system - I don't know much about it but based on what I've heard about the Maduran people as fighters, I'd assume it's a very aggressive system with a lot of emphasis on knife work.

Perisai Diri - literallay "shield self" but I think it's translated as something like "personal shield" or "self defense" - I've only seen some photo illustrations of this and have never seen it in motion so it's hard for me to really judge.

Setia Hati - I believe it means "heroic heart" or maybe "warrior heart" or "noble heart" - another one I don't know much about beyond the name.

Mustika Kwitang - a Kuntao Silat system - I've only seen a little bit of this - very aggressive and fluid motion and striking, a lot of low postures, a lot of locking (especially fingers).

Mike


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the great info.


----------



## wadokai_indo (Sep 15, 2004)

This is a videoclip of Sitembak style, which are very closely related to the Silat style I learned, Pencak Silat Paseban Mutakhir... Enjoy! 

http://www.geocities.com/gbi_club/praditia_silat.zip


Ben Haryo

http://www.geocities.com/tukangbanting/silat.html


----------



## kepundengz2003 (Feb 25, 2006)

[deleting my Silat Seni Gayong information and opening a new thread for it, sorry.]


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

White Crane Silat


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 8, 2006)

Liu Seong Kuntao Silat- arts of Master Willem A. Reeders of Java, Indonesia.  the art is composed of elements of many styles of silat including cimande, cikalong, mustika kweetang, and serak. It also has elements of a Chinese family style of kuntao.  Master Reeders was a half chinese dutch colonial born and raised in Indonesia. the art was brought to this country in 1959 or 1960.  There are many Liu Seong schools in existance throughout the country, each teaching its own variation of the Liu Seong system.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 8, 2006)

interesting info, thank you! We are in contact with the current Mustika Kwitang grandmaster, Mr. Zakaria. What is the name used by Mr. Liu Seong/Willem Reeders while he is in Indonesia? Maybe Mr. Zakaria knows him.


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 9, 2006)

These men are listed as his silat teachers.  Obviously many are Dutch-Indonesian.  

'Nes de Vries, Leo Sjel, Lion de Riearere, Theo Schrijn, Puk Soverbier and Mancho Soverbier, Madrais, Tji Petjut, Abu Saman, Suro Djawan'

He was known as Willem Reeders to my knowledge.  The title Liu Seong is from his chinese uncle, presumably Liu family, and said to be a shaolin monk as well. He lived on the Wieling estate (both of them).

I do not know who his Mustika Kweetang teacher was, but there is a form called Kweetang in our system.  

can you identify form/quan origins?


----------



## tim_stl (May 22, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> These men are listed as his silat teachers. Obviously many are Dutch-Indonesian.
> 
> '...Tji Petjut...'


 
cipecut (tjipetjut in the old spelling) is a style, not a person.  'pecut' means 'whip' in malay.  given the ci- prefix, it sounds like a location, but i don't know for sure.



tim


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 22, 2006)

'cipecut (tjipetjut in the old spelling) is a style, not a person. 'pecut' means 'whip' in malay. given the ci- prefix, it sounds like a location, but i don't know for sure.'

interesting, i always assumed it was a name.  that prefix is only used for locations?

i have heard of the name of this style before, and whipping is quite evident in our system.

thanks for the info.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 24, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> These men are listed as his silat teachers. Obviously many are Dutch-Indonesian.
> 
> 'Nes de Vries, Leo Sjel, Lion de Riearere, Theo Schrijn, Puk Soverbier and Mancho Soverbier, Madrais, Tji Petjut, Abu Saman, Suro Djawan'


 
the last name sound familiar, must be a person from east or central Java.



> He was known as Willem Reeders to my knowledge. The title Liu Seong is from his chinese uncle, presumably Liu family, and said to be a shaolin monk as well. He lived on the Wieling estate (both of them).


 
there are no province named wieling in Indonesia. Is there any in the Netherlands?



> I do not know who his Mustika Kweetang teacher was, but there is a form called Kweetang in our system.
> 
> can you identify form/quan origins?


 
sure, please post a videoclip of that form. I can recognize some core movements of Mustika Kwitang (this is the proper spelling).


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 24, 2006)

'the last name sound familiar, must be a person from east or central Java.'

from what i understand that would be likely, as he lived mainly on Java.

there are no province named wieling in Indonesia. Is there any in the Netherlands?

sorry, Wielding estate.  it would have been a dutch colonial property at that time i would imagine.  i imagine it no longer exists, given the war for independance in 1948.

'sure, please post a videoclip of that form. I can recognize some core movements of Mustika Kwitang (this is the proper spelling).'

actually, our style is combinasi and i myself dont do this form.  in fact, i was wondering how broad is your expertise in form/quan origin recognition, as we have many form in our system.  i will compile video of them and post or send it to you.  thanks for the spelling, much of our terminology is phonetically spelled as Master Reeders spoke multiple languages and i dont think he wrote much down for his students.

here are some of the form names, spelling liable to be incorrect

hok chan
ho chan
kwitang
gunji
ba sai

maybe some are chinese origin.

thanks for the help. i really appreciate it.


----------



## tim_stl (May 26, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> interesting, i always assumed it was a name. that prefix is only used for locations?


 
i don't speak basa sunda, so i can't say for sure.  i've only seen it in place names.



tim


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 28, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> 'the last name sound familiar, must be a person from east or central Java.'
> 
> from what i understand that would be likely, as he lived mainly on Java.
> 
> ...


 
I will do my best to help you identify the forms, or at least giving you directions on which style(s) may have inspired the creations of those forms. If I don't have the answers, I will ask the elders & teachers which I am in contact with.

Anyway, if you have an email address with large inbox free space, I can ask my teacher to forward some Silat and Kuntao videoclips to you, so you could see how they are done here in Indonesia.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 29, 2006)

Curious, KickingDago, were did you here of Cuong Nhu? And why is Veitnam and a few other countrys listed twice?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jun 3, 2006)

liuseongsystem said:
			
		

> maybe some are chinese origin.
> 
> thanks for the help. i really appreciate it.


 
my teacher said he had sent you a videoclip in WMV format to the email address you supplied to me via PM. I hope you will enjoy.


----------

